# Rustoleum epoxy floor



## Bustanut (Jun 11, 2011)

Does anyone have any experience with this. Looking to do my garage floor in it. It sounds cheap for an epoxy kit.

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/301652324720


----------



## Guest (May 18, 2017)

Review here...
http://www.garagejournal.com/forum/showthread.php?t=19599

And...
http://www.homedepot.com/p/Rust-Ole...oxy-Garage-Floor-Coating-Kit-251870/100671422

As always..preparation is everything.Rustoleum sell their own cleaner...
https://www.tooled-up.com/rust-oleu...roductsearch&gclid=COPH-s6R-tMCFWe77Qod5ewMfA


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

Bustanut said:


> Does anyone have any experience with this. Looking to do my garage floor in it. It sounds cheap for an epoxy kit.
> 
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/301652324720


Nice find, thanks, Decor8 is on my doorstep so may slip in and have a chat.


----------



## organisys (Jan 3, 2012)

aka.eric said:


> As always..preparation is everything.Rustoleum sell their own cleaner...
> https://www.tooled-up.com/rust-oleum...FWe77Qod5ewMfA


Wise words.

Clean and etch the floor, always.


----------



## Bustanut (Jun 11, 2011)

I have purchased the kit now but the concrete needs smoothing off. Hoping to hire a concrete polisher in the next few weeks to start prepping the floor. As the concrete is only 8 months old I'm hoping it won't need too much messing. The kit has the floor etch and everything in it.


----------



## MattDoleman (May 8, 2011)

Recently did a workshop at work and my own garage floor with this stuff! Goes down lovely and all good so far as regards any chipping up!


----------



## StevieR32 (Oct 30, 2008)

Not had experience with this stuff but I used Regal floor paint. Almost the same stuff 2 part epoxy paint. Never did any etching just good sweep of the floor almost 2years it's been down and never chipped or peeled. Cars parked in there every night and go straight in after being driven. Would 100% recommend this brand.


----------

